# Our German Trip



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

..... is starting week on Wednesday 31st March. Have just looked at the weather forecast and for next 7 days its snowing! blooming great!

Shall we take skis? definitely not bikini's!

Anyone over there now?

Greenie 8O


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, yes. I'm near Dusseldorf, but not with my motorhome. Weather has been dry (ish) with some sun for the last week. Forecast looked good this morning. 

Where are you heading? I'll be back with my Hymer on April 2nd but have no idea where! Would recommend Aachen, Trier, Koln, Mosel and Rhine valleys if you haven't done them before.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We going to Trier to start with and then up valley to Koblenz am thinking.


----------

